# Vamp Gown - Pic



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The latest project... my Vamp Gown

I'll get more pictures tomorrow in better light and with a few close ups to show the details - but I just finished this a few minutes ago...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great Kellie...good job!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that is awsome work . Beautiful and eerrie all the same time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You said it wormyt..awesome 
really like that one MS.W
nice color


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ooh Me Likey


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is fantastic work Ms. W


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

thats beautiful..in a creepy way...really nice job!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great job Mrs. Wicked!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW!!! awesome job mw!!!! LOVE IT!!! I really like the black against the red  even tho it looks like a cheetah print.... looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Great looking gown! I love the way the sleeves look.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep you done it again


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

holy cow!!!
!
great work!!!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful costume.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Takes my breath away oh mistress of the sewing machine.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how did you make the teardrop openings on the wrists?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Like i said before, GREAT WORK...You kick butt kellie.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
it is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!
another beautiful creation from a very talented seamstress!  You go girl!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Dang, that's going to look sassy. Well done.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful job Kellie. Love the sleeves and the color.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks SO MUCH everybody!!!!!! It was really fun making this one!

Sickie, the sleeve shape is a cuff that you attach. It's kind of heart shaped, only the top is cut flat and there's a large opening on the top. You fold it so the flat parts are even and stitch a seam...

Now I have to figure out what to make next!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I had problems editing to add a close up shot showing the detail of the overlay... oh - fabrics are black velvet overlay, over a red satin. The red contrast is microsuede. The back is identical in design to the front, only I used black overlay. It laces up the back as well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You do awesome work Ms. Wicked. That is a beautiful gothic gown! It looks flawless!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Really beautiful Ms W. I love your choice of colors and fabric and the lacing is the perfect touch....very well done!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very impressive Ms. Wicked! You have serious talent.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You do fantastic work. The Wal-marts in my area just got rid of their material section. There goes my dollar a yard material.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats beautiful. i think my best friend would love that as a prom dress.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks SO MUCH everybody... and thanks to the ladies this morning in chat who were helping me trying to figure out what to make next...

Hey Grim Reaper, where in England are you? I lived in south Warks for eight years - hubs is English... his auntie lives in Orpington... are you round there or closer to the coast by Dover?


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

dang I was going to make one of these... guess i need to do something else instead. good job


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks real nice Kellie, but I was sure hoping to catch Tony modeling for you! LOL


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome- I Love It! Great Work Kellie!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks real nice Kellie, but I was sure hoping to catch Tony modeling for you! LOL


Ah hahaha Jeff!

Poor Tony is never going to live that down, is he?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing Kellie, totally amazing. I would not be suprised to see it come to life and move on its own.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I love it!! It's beautiful... great work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Again I really Like the look of this gown.Ms.W
Have you thought of maybe making sheer black wings that would attach to your wrist and elbow with eye hooks and then to the back of gown. would be kinda cool and then you would have 2 gowns in one.
My imagination going wild again.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

*first thoughts* "OH THATS AWSOME!!!!
*second thoughts* "MAN THAT IS COOL" lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, is Tony going to take one for the Forum? LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O where O where has Ms. Wicked gone to


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

kellie---come out come out where ever you are


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think she is on a little vacation right now.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think she is on a little vacation right now.


Jeff, i think ur correct on this(for a change...lol)...yeh she took a vaca for some stuff....she'll be back everyone, when she gets back, we will know it!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_Oh jeez..That's freaking fantastic to be sure. I'm loving those sleeves. I haven't ever seen sleeves like that on Vampiress costumes. Excellent job. _


----------

